# Molchnachwuchs



## elkop (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde!
Gerade wollte sich ein wenig Melancholie bei mir einschleichen, weil mein Miniteich sich zu leeren beginnt: die Kaulquappen sind an Land gegangen, einer der beiden __ Molche ebenfalls, da entdecke ich doch heute beim Herausquirln von Algen winzige, blitzschnelle Tierchen im Teich, die man nicht sehen kann, wenn sie bewegungslos am Grund liegen. Nach näherer Beobachtung bin ich sicher, dass es sich dabei um Molchlarven handelt. Da muss doch einer meiner beiden Ladymolche - oder beide - irgendwo Eier abgelegt haben, obwohl ich eigentlich nie welche entdecken konnte. 
Da freut sich mein altes Herz, dass es nun doch noch etwas zum Beobachten gibt, wenn mich nun der zweite Molch aus verlassen sollte. 


liebe grüße
elke *freu*


----------



## axel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo Elke !

Da freue ich mich aber mit Dir das Du kleine Molchis in Deinem Teich hast   . Du Kannst sie ja mal fotografieren wenn sie aufs Foto passen  
Hab auch 3 Molche im Teich aber noch kein Nachwuchs gesehen .
Bei mir sind viele kleine Fischbabys zu sehen  


Lg 
axel


----------



## Thundergirl (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo Elke!

Ich kann deine Freude total verstehen. Habe am letzten Wochenende auch feststellen können, dass sich meine Teichmolche vermehrt haben. Meine sind zur zeit ca. 4-5 cm groß. Sie haben aber noch ihre Außenkiemen, die bei den erwachsenen Tieren nachher nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Meine verstecken sich in den Wurzeln der Wasserhyazinthe. Dort sind sie relativ sicher.
Habe Hoffnung, dass sich meine Kammmolche auch vermehrt haben. Babys ware allerdings noch keine zu finden.

Viele Grüße aus Grabow

P.S. Sobald ich ein Foto habe, werde ich es mal präsentieren!


----------



## elkop (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

muss die kleinchen noch ein bisschen wachsen lassen, dann werde ich sie fotografieren. dann habe ich zu meiner freude heute eine blasenschnecke entdeckt, wie sie durch den teich geeilt ist. hab an den blätter meiner damals neuen seerose irgendwelche gelege gefunden und entfernt, vielleicht hat ein ei überlebt und daraus ist die schnecke entstanden, wer weiß. jedenfalls freue ich mich über sie.
lieb grüßt euch alle
elke


----------



## Winni62 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo zusammen,
Bin neu hier im Forum, und habe eure Beiträge zu den Molchen gelesen. Da ich __ Molche aus meiner Jugendzeit kenne, ( wir haben sie als Kinder im Teich vom Stadtpark gefangen, ist bereits über 35 Jahre her) wollte ich euch einfach mal fragen;
Sind die Molche von alleine in eure Teiche gekommen oder wurden sie von euch eingesetzt?
Können Sie mit Goldfischen und __ Graskarpfen zusammen in einem Teich leben?

Ich würde mich über Molche in meinem Teich sehr freuen, vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja in dem Punkt etwas weiterhelfen.

Schönen Dank 

Winni


----------



## elkop (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

hallo winni,

meine __ molche sind von alleine zugezogen, wie übrigens alles getier in meinem teich, mit ausnahme einer __ sumpfdeckelschnecke. und dieser erste molch, den ich heuer im frühjahr in der ehemaligen wasserstelle der kräuterspirale entdeckt habe, hat mich schließlich zu einer hingebungsvollen teichfreundin werden lassen. 

die frage, ob molche mit fischen zusammenpassen, können fachleute besser beantworten als ich, aber ich denke, fische würden den molchlaich oder die larven als delikatesse ansehen und vertilgen.

liebe grüße
elke


----------



## elkop (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

so, liebe freunde,
nun ist mein molchnachwuchs fotografierbar, ich habe das größte exemplar abgelichtet, viele kleinere und ganz kleine flitzen im teich herum.

außerdem habe ich den auszug der fröschlein und krötenkinder fotografiert und auch den vorübergehenden einzug einer kröte (__ erdkröte??), die in meinen miniteich ein bad genommen hat.

liebe grüße aus dem kühlen oberösterreich
elke

p.s. ich habe in diesem wirklich klassen forum hier dieser tage einen beitrag gelesen, der mich ein wenig verwundert hat. eine frau lehrerin hat sich über personen (so wie z.b.ich eine bin) mokiert, die hier "klein" schreiben und unterstellt, man täte dies deshalb, weil man der deutschen rechtschreibung nicht mächtig sei. ich weiß, das gehört hier nicht her, aber ich weiß nimmer, wo dieser beitrag stand. dieser frau lehrerin möchte ich sagen: ich bin lektorin und als solche muss ich der deutschen sprache und der rechtschreibung im besonderen sehr wohl mächtig sein. tue sie ihren erhoben zeigefinger weg und sprare sie sich diesen für ihre schüler. die können sich dagegen eh net wehren, leider. grrrrrr.
bitte, an die anderen hier, seid mir nicht böse, aber das musste jetzt sein.


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo Elke,

ganz entzückend, Deine Baby-Bande. Einfach zum Verlieben.

Solche Badekröten haben wir auch - immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit an der gleichen Stelle. Sind sehr eigen, was ihre Stammplätze angeht


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Servus Elke

Danke für die Bilder  

Das letzte Foto ist mein absoluter Favorit   

Schaut nach Krötenbaby aus


----------



## danyvet (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo Elke und die anderen!

Ich hab auch Molchbabies gesichtet heute!!! Die kleinsten sind ca. einen knappen cm groß und bewegen sich kaum. Das größte gesichtete ist ca. 2 cm groß und man kann die Kiemenbüschel ganz deutlich sehen. Mein Teich ist nämlich jetzt quasi fast über Nacht (also innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen) glasklar geworden, weil es jetzt so kalt ist, und daher kann ich diese Babies überhaupt sehen. Sie hocken in den Flachwasserzonen mitten am Kies! Überhaupt seh ich jetzt, wo das Wasser so klar ist, wieviel Kleinstlebewesen sich da tummeln. Ist ja fast schon wie auf der Autobahn zu Ferienbeginn *lach*
Ich hab auch ein Foto von den Babies gemacht, aber leider ist meine Kamera grottenschlecht und sie sind total unscharf. Vielleicht hätt ich sie auch rausfangen sollen und bei gutem Licht fotografieren, aber ich will sie ja nicht stören und auch nicht verletzen...
LG aus Wien
Dany, die jetzt wieder in den Teich glotzen geht ;-)


----------



## Molch94 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo!
Die __ Molche in meinem Teich haben auch nachwuchs bekommen was ich echt klasse finde. Aber wie lange brauchen die kleinen eigtl. bis sie ausgewachsen sind und bleiben sie dann im teich unter gehen sie an land. 
Liebe Grüße 
Leon


----------



## danyvet (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

hallo molch!

auf diese antworten bin ich auch schon gespannt. ich hab schon alles mögliche gelesen, von "mit 2-3 monaten verlieren sie ihre kiemenbüschel und gehen an land" bis zu "im ersten jahr überwintern die jungtiere im bodenschlamm".
in den meisten internetartikeln stand auch, dass die paarung bis spätestens ende juni statt findet, danach verlassen die __ molche wieder das wasser. "unsere" haben die letzten 3 wochen hochzeit gefeiert und seit einigen tagen erst hab ich den eindruck, dass sie sich nicht mehr paaren (jetzt kommt auch das 2. männchen öfter in die nähe des paares) und sie sind immer noch da.
ich denke, das kann man nicht so verallgemeinern. kommt vielleicht drauf an, wie der teich beschaffen ist, ob sie sich vorstellen können, dass man hier auch im winter bleiben kann... keine ahnung.
wie gesagt, bin gespannt
lg, dany


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Hallo Leon, hallo Dany,

da muss man auch noch unterscheiden, welche Sorte Molch man beherbergt, wie die regionale klimatische Situation ist usw. 

Bei mir z.B. gibt es nur Teichmolche, die kommen recht zeitig im Frühjahr. Balzen April/Mai, dann fängt das Weibchen mit den Eiern an und der Kerl verpieselt sich irgendwann. Ende Juni ist Madam dann auch weg. Die Kaulquappen bleiben tatsächlich drin.

Vielleicht ist diese Seite auch ganz interessant für Euch: www.kaulquappe.de


----------



## elkop (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

ich kann dazu sagen: einer meiner beiden erwachsenen __ molche ist tatsächlich noch da, aber er kommt mir ziemlich dürr vor und benimmt sich auch anders, als vorher. langsamer, versteckt sich mehr, schwimmt nicht mehr so frei und ungezwungen herum. auch die farbe hat sich meines erachtens verändert. ist etwas heller geworden. woran das alles liegen mag, da __ blicke ich nicht durch. 

lg elke


----------



## Berndt (1. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Molchnachwuchs*

Viele meiner erwachsenen (Berg-)__ molche bleiben das ganze Jahr über im Teich. Während der Laichzeit fallen sie zwar mehr auf, die Behauptung, dass die adulten Tiere im Sommer den Teich verlassen, hat sich bei mir die vergangenen 5 Jahre definitiv nicht bestätigt.

LG Berndt


----------

